

Dairy Queen manager shows true leadership - kevinguy
http://amazingserviceguy.com/114715/manager-shows-true-leadership-dairy-queen/

======
ZoF
We're talking about Warren Buffet so "20$ bill" turned into "20 Billion $" in
my mind.

------
kevinguy
Hah - good point.

